# The Best Bicep And Tricep Routines of All Time



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Next to ???six pack abs,??? the one muscle group that almost every man and woman wants the most is arms. So, instead of boring you with a ton of arm training physiology and long words like capillarization and coracobrachialis (yawn), and instead of giving you a single arm routine (gets old too fast), I???m going [...]

*Read More...*


----------

